# Newbie saying hello.



## Gen_D_ (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself, I'm Gen.   

I'm a surrogate and a friend from another forum told me about fertility friends.


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Gen, welcome I am glad you are here!


----------



## Gen_D_ (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you Tammy.


----------



## Lula-belle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Gen!

Welcome to Fertility Friends!



x


----------

